# Black Solifugid "Rhagodidae?" mating



## Steven (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got them yesterday,
both been eating crickets all day long,
building an underground tunnel-system
and just had their first mating attemp,
_live fast die young_   

no time to waste, since i have no idea how old the male is  


female





male 





mating


----------



## HKronos (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome mating pics. :clap:


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 9, 2008)

great pics! amazing!!! :clap: 

with the solifugid pair i mated, the male came in from the front, but looks like your male came in from the back. do you happen to know which is more common? i thought your pics would be the exception, but i dunno? :?


----------



## dtknow (Jun 9, 2008)

different sp. mate in different ways.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 9, 2008)

dtknow said:


> different sp. mate in different ways.


oh, ok, i just thought that maybe solpugids mated in a similar way to T's, always from the front.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Steven just can't stop impressing me through all these yrs..
keep up the good job!!!


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 10, 2008)

nice pics ..ahh how i love solifuges ^^... it is indeed probably a member of the Rhagodidae, but if u wanna be sure about it check the shape of the anal somite and the position of the anus itself. In Rhagodidae the anal somite is hemispherical (not flattened like in the rest of the families) and the anus is positioned ventrally (not terminally like in the rest)
Ah and try not overfeeding them cause that shortens their life span.
Dont know if u already knew all this stuff.. just my 2cents^^
Oh and btw awesome pics


----------



## Borya (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! They look ferocious .
How big are they?


----------



## mma316 (Jun 12, 2008)

*nice solifugids!*

where did you aquire those from i've been searching for those little buggers everywhere to no avail! any info would be valuable


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2008)

mma316 said:


> where did you aquire those from i've been searching for those little buggers everywhere to no avail! any info would be valuable


got them @ a fair trough these guys:
http://www.thelivingjungle.com


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 14, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> oh, ok, i just thought that maybe solpugids mated in a similar way to T's, always from the front.


They like to switch it up


----------



## ftorres (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Steven,
Great pictures man. Congrats.

Rhagodes sp are fantastic pets, they live longer than G arabs. 
Now I wish you the best of luck getting eggs and babies.

regards
francisco


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice, congratulations Steven . Good luck with getting some babies from them, not to mention that i'd defenetly love to have a few here in Canada, MOUAHAHAHAHA !!!!

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Jun 20, 2008)

some new pictures  

set-up





handsome dude





female ripping cricket


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 21, 2008)

Outstanding pics!   What camera you using?

Best of luck with the mating. 

When you have time can you snap a pic of the whole setup? It looks great!


----------



## RodG (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely amazing photos Steven:clap:  Please keep us updated on your progress with mating these wonderful critters:drool:


----------



## RodG (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello Steven! Anything further you can report on this pair?


----------



## Steven (Jul 13, 2008)

RodG said:


> Hello Steven! Anything further you can report on this pair?


the male is gone,
have put him together with the female for some days and he's eaten  
the female is still active and changes her underground tunnels everyday


still have high hopes as i'm quite sure she's gravid,.... when something more happens i'll post it


----------



## RodG (Jul 14, 2008)

Will most definitely keep my fingers crossed Steven!!! These are my absolute favorite solifugid:drool:


----------



## RodG (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Steven, is your female still alive and well? Long time no hear


----------

